# FBEB lidded box finished



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is the end result of a magnificent chunk of @woodintyuuu FBEB ........I'm probably most proud of the finish I achieved on this one. Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2015)

I have turned some plain white box elder burl before, I love how it almost looks like marble when it has a finish on it. Nice job Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 12, 2015)

Gorgeous, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have turned some plain white box elder burl before, I love how it almost looks like marble when it has a finish on it. Nice job Tom.



Thanks, I agree with the resemblance to marble .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2015)

Beautiful wood- finish and workmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2015)

Love that box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2015)

Great job Tom, looks awesome! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Love that box!






Tony said:


> Great job Tom, looks awesome! Tony




Thanks Gentlemen !


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2015)

Just awesome, Tom! Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 12, 2015)

Nicely done! What is the finish?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2015)

That's a gem! Looks amazing inside and out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Nicely done! What is the finish?


 
Thank you, it is a CA finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome job Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice job Tom. You really accented the depth of that burl. Whew....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

Outstanding Tom! What is the finish?


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Outstanding Tom! What is the finish?



Thank You! I used thin CA for the finish and buffed with Meguiars .



NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tom. You really accented the depth of that burl. Whew....



Thank You !


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I used thin CA for the finish



I'm so envious of you guys that can apply CA. No matter what I try I cannot do it to my satisfaction. I'm even more impressed knowing that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome man! Like Kevin said in song get along with that finish either. You sure got it down! 

To add something. I really would love this piece of the "handle" lol I asked you about was just the length of the bullet shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2015)

That's really sharp! I like the subtle curve on the outside, and that finish is ridiculous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice...really great job on the finish. Did you ca the inside to? If so, I would love to know how....hmm...a how to topic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That's really sharp! I like the subtle curve on the outside, and that finish is ridiculous!



Thanks Doc !


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice...really great job on the finish. Did you ca the inside to? If so, I would love to know how....hmm...a how to topic!



Thanks Marc, and no I do not CA finish the inside, I use general wood turners finish for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm so envious of you guys that can apply CA. No matter what I try I cannot do it to my satisfaction. I'm even more impressed knowing that.



I was ready to give up on CA finish once upon a time, but you guys encouraged me not to, so keep at it !


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Awesome man! Like Kevin said in song get along with that finish either. You sure got it down!
> 
> To add something. I really would love this piece of the "handle" lol I asked you about was just the length of the bullet shape.



You can make one lol . The "tip" portion is about 3/4" long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thank you, it is a CA finish




 Hmmm can ya do an online class how to do this..........seen CWS apply a bit but the other day I squirted a bottle on the great Christmas gift swap and the only thing happened was the fumes burnt and watered up the eyes..........no shine like I see here......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> View attachment 92879 Hmmm can ya do an online class how to do this..........seen CWS apply a bit but the other day I squirted a bottle on the great Christmas gift swap and the only thing happened was the fumes burnt and watered up the eyes..........no shine like I see here......



This is how I learned, watching the video over n over 



 @haddenhailers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Michael L (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 9, 2016)

You learned the lesson well. Looks like glass - beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful little box! What are dimension on that? Looks to be 2 - 2 1/2" diameter by 3" tall, or so???

Definitely a "How To" topic... CA is proving to be truly a pain in the keester to work with! I'm finding there's less learning curve on turning wood on the lathe, than figuring out the perfect method of CA application. While I can get the finish down, it takes lots and lots of sanding and polishing, can't seem to find even a semi-perfect method of applying it smoothly. And, accelerator has caused nothing but headaches, without letting it dry, then applying accelerator to set it hard for sanding.


Thanks for the video link!! Very good info - think I know what I'm doing wrong now!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> You learned the lesson well. Looks like glass - beautiful.



Thanks, only took me a year n half lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Beautiful little box! What are dimension on that? Looks to be 2 - 2 1/2" diameter by 3" tall, or so???
> 
> Definitely a "How To" topic... CA is proving to be truly a pain in the keester to work with! I'm finding there's less learning curve on turning wood on the lathe, than figuring out the perfect method of CA application. While I can get the finish down, it takes lots and lots of sanding and polishing, can't seem to find even a semi-perfect method of applying it smoothly. And, accelerator has caused nothing but headaches, without letting it dry, then applying accelerator to set it hard for sanding.
> 
> ...




I do not worry so much about putting it on smooth . That is what sanding n polishing is for .


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm so envious of you guys that can apply CA. No matter what I try I cannot do it to my satisfaction. I'm even more impressed knowing that.


That stuff drive me nuts also. I am getting better it comes out pretty good about half the time.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 9, 2016)

That is a great job on some awesome wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 9, 2016)

Tom, that thing is just friggin' awesome. Very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

